# MVHORA/WISCRS - 12/7/13 Race



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

We have decided to have a race on the 7th of December.

Doors Open at 9 am – Lunch at 11:30 am - Racing starts at 1 pm

$10.00 Entry Fee – Entry fee includes lunch – Beverages are $0.50 each

Road Course
Skinny Fray – Ally Body – 20 volts
Fray – 20 volts

Black Rose Raceway
Brass Cars – 12 volts
(WISCRS Rules) 

WISCRS Website


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Bump

Anyone interested in stopping by - it will be a great time.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

*Results*

Skinny Fray - Allies Body
Jeff - 90 laps
Ron - 87 laps
Paul - 83 laps
Dan - 82/11 laps
Jeff Strause - 82/1 lap
Alan - 79 laps
Mark Baker - 78 laps
PJ - 77/28 laps
Rosy - 77/25 laps
T-Jet Tom - 75 laps
Tara - 75 laps
Jesse - 74 laps
Chris - 68 laps

Jeff - 106 lap
Ron - 104 laps
Dan - 100 laps
Alan - 98 laps
Rosy - 97 laps
PJ - 96 laps
Mark Baker - 95/35 laps
Jeff Strause - 95/1 laps
Tom Baker - 94 laps
Paul - 93 laps
Tara - 91 laps
Chris - 81/44 laps
Jesse - 81/35 laps

Brass
Dan - 106
Jeff Strause - 104 laps
Ron - 103 laps
Jeff - 99 laps
Rosy - 96/17 laps
PJ - 96/14 laps
Paul - 94 laps
Baker - 88 laps
Alan - 87 laps
Chris - 86 laps
Tom Baker - 83 laps
Tara - 82 laps
Jesse - 81 laps


----------

